# Some shots of Valor inserts, upgrades to Victorian fireplaces in Hudson Valley



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's a shot of a recent install we did in the Hudson Valley using the Valor Windsor Arch to closely match an existing marble mantle

Sean


----------



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

Here's one with a rectangular marble mantel. We used the Valor President on this one.

Sean


----------



## seaken (Nov 21, 2005)

We did two identical units in this "Cottage" that was once a part of huge estate on the east side of the river. The owner was very happy to find a suitable fireplace to restore the period architecture. The mantel is not on yet. The rooms were still being remodeled.

Sean


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 14, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Trudy22 (Aug 8, 2007)

See some beautiful marble mantels here.
It is from Evan's Home Luxuries LLC, located in New England Area, close to Boston.
The website is [ link deleted by Mo since this was Trudy's first post ]
Their price is much lower than others.
Hoping this will be helpful for you guys.


----------

